# Diferencia entre una salida a transistor y salida a relé, en una fotocélula



## Electronico1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Por favor, sabríais decirme que diferencia hay entre una fotocélula con salida a transistor y otra con salida a relé y en que casos es más a consejable utilizar una u otra?

Muchas gracias


----------



## snowboard (Nov 4, 2009)

Cuando vayas a comprar la fotocelda fijate en la aplicación que vas a hacer, osea revisa que tipo de señal vas a controlar. Con esto puedes ir a ver que tipo de fotocelda te sirve. 
Si no sabes nada de la aplicación podrías optar por relé, porque normalmente trabajan con tensiones altas (250 VAC/DC) y un mayor rango de corriente (normalmente 5A)

saludos


----------



## saiwor (Nov 4, 2009)

En un trasistor (depende del transistor) perdera tension unos 0.7v(ejem: trabajas con 12v despues del transistor sera 11.3v) mientras en el rele no pierde tension, sigue lo mismo. (ejem: 12v despues de rele 12v)


----------



## Electronico1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola de nuevo.
Necesitaría datos mas concretos:

Las conexiones de una fotocelula con salida a relé y salida a transistor son las mismas?
La alimentacion que le aplique a una fotocélula será la salida que obtenga?
Que ocurre si conecto una fotocélula con salida a transistor a una carga cuyo consumo sea elevado?
Que sea NPN o PNP sólamente es para obtener en la salida un "1" o un "0"?

En resumen, cual podría ser la diferencia "básica" que podría diferenciar una de otra?

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2009)

Electronico1 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo........


Acabo de leer tus 2 comentarios y no comprendo que es lo que quieres, no comprendo si quieres hacer algo, quieres saber algo o debes contestar algo.

Para empezar: Define que es para ti una *"Fotocélula"*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
*3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! *
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador. 
5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------



## Electronico1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Buenas.

Las preguntas que he realizado son para saber sobre estos dos tipos de fotocélulas. No pretendo hacer ni contestar algo, es sólo que con las dos respuestas que han dado, no termina de quedarme claro el tema. Si yo mismo tuviera que contestar a mi pregunta... podría decir que la diferencia entre una y otra es que la fotocélula con salida a relé soporta cargas que demanden más corriente que la de salida a transistor? Si así fuera me quedo con la respuesta y no hay mas, pero... me gustaría llegar más allá y conocer que, aparte de que una puede dar más corriente que otra, también habría diferencia en sus conexiones, su circuito interno etc...

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Acabo de leer tus 2 comentarios y no comprendo que es lo que quieres, no comprendo si quieres hacer algo, *quieres saber algo* o debes contestar algo.
> 
> Para empezar: Define que es para ti una *"Fotocélula"*


Todavia no contestaste


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 6, 2009)

Electronico1 dijo:


> ...Las preguntas que he realizado son para saber sobre estos dos tipos de fotocélulas. No pretendo hacer ni contestar algo, es sólo que con las dos respuestas que han dado, no termina de quedarme claro el tema.


   Transistor <> Relay   Luego FotocelulaT <> FotocelulaR
Lee sobre transistores, despues sobre relays y comparalos.



> Si yo mismo tuviera que contestar a mi pregunta... podría decir que la diferencia entre una y otra es que la fotocélula con salida a relé soporta cargas que demanden más corriente que la de salida a transistor?


Nones, eso depende del tipo de relay y de transistor. Por suerte la corriente y tension maxima soportada viene en un papel adjunto .



> Si así fuera me quedo con la respuesta y no hay mas,


Basicamente, ademas de que el contacto deba soportar la carga,  la eleccion entre una salida u otra pasa por si es cc o ca , la necesidad o no de aislacion y si el switch debe ser flotante o no.



> pero... me gustaría llegar más allá y conocer que, aparte de que una puede dar más corriente que otra, también habría diferencia en sus conexiones, su circuito interno etc...


Resumiendo, queres aprender electronica en un mensaje


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 6, 2009)

No se bien lo que quieres pero es muy extenso el tema. 
Puedes ver el siguiente tutorial para empezar
suerte y saludos
juan jose

http://www.bannerengineering.com/training/subtopic.php?topicID=A4_00


----------



## Electronico1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola de nuevo.

Como puedes ver, tanto Snowboard como Saiwor en sus respuestas, han comprendido el tipo de elemento al que me refiero. Una fotocélula es lo que es. Además creo que en un foro de electrónica, abrir un tema cuyo elemento principal sea una fotocélula, que pregunte sobre PNP o NPN... da una idea y acota la definición de fotocélula que quieres que te de.
De todos modos, mas abajo, en el apartado "Este tema está relacionado con otros ya publicados en el sitio. ¡Puedes visitarlos ahora!" existe un tema sobre "Diferencia entre Transistor Bipolar y Fet" que por supuesto he leido y no veo que nadie haya "requerido" una definición de que es para él un Transistor.

No entiendo el porqué una pregunta puede suscitar tantas trabas por tu parte.
Primero, que qué es para mi una fotocélula?
Segundo, tanta insistencia en conocer el motivo por el que quiero saber algo? (pero esto no es un foro donde exponer dudas para conocer/saber/probar/experimentar algo?) lo mismo me he equivocado...

Por último, no creo haber cometido ninguna falta grave contra el foro, creo que mis palabras no son ofensivas. Que pueda haber preguntado alguna tontería, algo demasiado básico...? Pero para eso está un foro. Hay gente experta y otra que no lo es tanto o que no sabe nada...
Desde luego es la primera vez que encuentro tantos inconvenientes para contestar a una pregunta en un foro, no sé...

Un saludo.

Muchas gracias Juan José

Gracias por tu respuesta Eduardo.

Estudié electrónica hace muchos años, pero mi vida profesional se ha derivado a otros derroteros...
Si no conociera absolutamente nada, evidenteme no pregunto sobre conexiones, circuito interno... etc

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## mrbananaenpijama (Feb 23, 2012)

Quizás ya no valga la pena, pero bueno. Según lo que entiendo,  en ambos caso se requiere de una señal de control ya sea para el on/off del relé o del transistor, pero la diferencia radica en el que la salida de relé es en voltaje, esto quiere decir que en función de la carga habrá una corriente y en la salida de transistor es en corriente, esto quiere decir que cualquier carga que se aplique estará sometida a la misma corriente. No olvidemos que todo esto tiene sus limites; para el relé: Si la carga es muy pequeña demandaremos mucha corriente y por consiguiente un daño al dispositivo pero si la carga es muy grande esto ocasionara pica corriente lo cual no ocasiona daño. Para el caso transistor como fuente de corriente si aplicamos una carga muy pequeña no pasa nada ya que la corriente no depende de la carga si la carga es 0 ohm la caída de tensión sera 0v, pero si ahora conectamos una carga muy grande, por ejemplo 1 kilo-ohm, como la corriente no depende de la carga nuestro dispositivo se vera en la necesidad de inyectar la corriente para lo que fue hecho pero es obvio que de la ley de ohm que si la corriente de salida es de 1A necesitaríamos alimentar como mínimo nuestro circuito con 1 kilo-volt, por lo tanto a grandes cargar el circuito se satura, vale decir que pierde su categoría de fuente de corriente constante. Adjunto unos monitos de apoyo, en donde sale un simple control con un rectificador de media onda, esto es on/off a la mitad del ciclo de red http://www.multisiteupload.com/redirect/0M3LGPHH/46


----------



## chclau (Feb 23, 2012)

Para aclarar un poco

Una salida a relé es eso, un contacto de relé. Un relé es algo MECANICO por lo tanto tiene desgaste. Un contacto de un relé se catacteriza por la tensión que puede conmutar y la corriente que puede conducir.
Ventajas: Salida aislada, normalmente aptos para conmutar tanto CC como CA, alta corriente
Desventaja: Es mecánico, o sea, se desgasta y en principio es más lento. 

Una salida a transitor NORMALMENTE es realizada con un transitor NPN a masa, colector abierto. No es mecánico, es más rápido, pero NO puede trabajar con CA. Hay también salidas PNP.
Ventajas: Generalmente mayor vida útil, no hay casi desgaste, conmutación rápida
Desventajas: Normalmente para menor corriente, no apto para CA.

Si entrás en esta página de Omron, este sensor tiene opciones de salida a transistor y a relé, y está en castellano
http://industrial.omron.eu/en/produ...tric_sensors/special_models/e3jk/default.html

Espero que con eso sirva más o menos para empezar, ahora andá y aprendé más sobre relés y transistores. Suerte.


----------

